# Residency in Mexico



## englishsettler (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi

I am british and going to mexico on 3rd September. I am married to a mexican woman who is living in Aguascalientes ( marrried since 2004) and i have a child with her who was born in mexico 2005. We havent had a good marriage but im going there to try things for one last time. Im wondering if i have rights to get residency there which will make work more easily available. what do i do to get this ? I dont want to get there, then if we split up permanently i have to start getting work visa etc.

thanks


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

you need an fm3 work visa and a company that wants to hire you before you get here. you had better have some skill that no mexican has, because they must be hired first. unless you get hired by a brit company that has a branch here.
mexican minimum wage is $5.00 per DAY.
bring her to britain.


----------



## AdrianR (Sep 19, 2008)

englishsettler said:


> Hi
> 
> I am british and going to mexico on 3rd September. I am married to a mexican woman who is living in Aguascalientes ( marrried since 2004) and i have a child with her who was born in mexico 2005.


Señor Pedro is only partially right.

Being married to a Mexican national automatically allows you to try for an FM3 non-resident alien visa as her dependent - go on a 180 day FMT (paid for as part of your air ticket and granted on entry) and set about changing your status whilst you are there.

After one year, you should be able to upgrade this to an FM2 Resident Alien permit. After another year, you now qualify for naturalization under the 2-Year Requirement of being married to a Mexican national and having children who are also Mexican nationals.

How's your marriage after these two years? ;-)

As for working, you may NOT 'officially' work under and FM3 Dependent category but if your Spanish is fluent you may find off-the-books (and low paid) work of some kind. You could also try yuor hand at English teaching, in the hope that the school will assist with the Immigration paperwork. Perhaps even start your own business...


----------

